# Anyone riding a Merlin Proteus?



## mikem3 (Jul 24, 2005)

I am currently riding a C-Dale CAAD4 kidney bleeder and would like to find something that is a bit less abusive. I typically ride solo 30 to 100 mile rides (typically between 150 - 250 miles per week on the road). I'm 36, 5'10", 175lbs.
I am having a very hard time finding a Proteus anywhere I could realistically try it out but the geometry seems to be in the right ball park for me. 
I guess I want my cake and eat it too - I would love to retain the c-dale's instant acceleration BUT with a ride that does not kill you, especially on long rides. I will likely keep my c-dale for an occasional race (Proteus much too pretty to scuff up in a crit 
It would be great to get some opinions from people who have had an opportunity to own/test this bike.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

mikem3 said:


> I am currently riding a C-Dale CAAD4 kidney bleeder and would like to find something that is a bit less abusive. I typically ride solo 30 to 100 mile rides (typically between 150 - 250 miles per week on the road). I'm 36, 5'10", 175lbs.
> I am having a very hard time finding a Proteus anywhere I could realistically try it out but the geometry seems to be in the right ball park for me.
> I guess I want my cake and eat it too - I would love to retain the c-dale's instant acceleration BUT with a ride that does not kill you, especially on long rides. I will likely keep my c-dale for an occasional race (Proteus much too pretty to scuff up in a crit
> It would be great to get some opinions from people who have had an opportunity to own/test this bike.
> ...


Hey Mike,
I just purchased a Proteus with full ultegra ksyrium SL and Dura-Ace crank. Before buying the bike I tried the 05 Fuji team issue which was super light and fast but too harsh a ride for me (even in carbon), also tried a used 03 Colnago C40 which was great bike all around (light, responsive, stable, stiff). But then the shop owner let me try his proteus and i fell in love! The bike was awesome to say the least, not to mention the looks (it is almost too pretty to ride. lol) I should be getting it today!!!!!! I will post again in a week and let you know how its going.


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't know where you live, but may want to check Merlin's Dreamtour schedule. Looks like currently in Washington State. They have a 57 Proteus available for riding, built up with Chorus. I rode it in February when in Florida. Great bike, very responsice and smooth, however, I was more focused on Ti though abd rode it to experience the difference between Campy and D/A on the Extralight.

http://www.dreambiketour.com/


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I JUST GOT MINE IN YESTERDAY FINALLY!!!!
Of course i went for my normal 20 mile ride (which includesa couple of miile long climbs at about 6%). The bike was awsome as this bike was completely set up for me. I have no regrets dropping the extra cash for the frame and wheels and having a campy or Dura-Ace bike.
Set-up:
Full Ultegra gruppo except Dura-Ace cranks (just look soooo nice!)
Merlin Proteus Frame 53
Ksyrium SL wheels
Real design carbon seat post 
ITM carbon wrapped wing bars
carbon cages
Total price$$$------------PRICELESS!!!! lol

The ride was awesome. It climbed great. It accelerated great. It also was very stable on descending to the point where I didnt even hit the brakes on the section where I have hit 45mph before (don't know exact speed as I had no computer on it yet). Not to mention how nice it looks!
A couple of things. All Merlin/Litespeed bikes/frames are on sale for 1000$ off through July. Second, next years Proteus will no longer have the ti rings and etchings on them. To me that was one of the +'s in that it gave it a unique artsy look. Sure you can find lighter frames out there but not to many as nice looking. I'll post some pic later. Good luck.


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

*Proteus Warranty Question*

Congratulations on your new Proteus. It's a great bike with a nice ride. Many happy miles.

Out of curiosity, what is the Warranty on the Proteus. As I read the warranty on Merlin's web site, it never mentioned any material other than titanium. Worse, whenever the warranty referred to 'frame', it qualified it as 'titanium frame.'

Specific excerpts....

This is the only warranty provided by Merlin Metalworks, hereafter Merlin, on the products it fabricates. ...........Merlin warrants the replacement or repair of the Merlin Titanium frame due to defective workmanship and/or materials subject to the following conditions:........................Some Important Things to Remember About Your Warranty
1) Merlin Metalworks titanium frames for the lifetime of the frame. 


to review the full script, here is the link. Hopefully, you have something in writing specifically for non-titanium frames.
http://www.merlinbike.com/2005/warranty.aspx


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

When i did my inaguaral ride I catually went with the Litespeed/Merlin rep (whom later dropped me  ). LOL. Anyways, both the shop owner and the rep said lifetime on frame within reason. No different than the website.
The bike once again rides great. I have done 3 ride for about 90 miles so far and just cjanged the seat today as the first one the shop gave me did not do my taint any justice (ouch!). Let me know if you got any other questions that i can help you out with. Heres a couple of pics as well.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

*Did you find a bike?*

What did you finally decide on?


----------



## mikem3 (Jul 24, 2005)

*took the plunge *



psycleridr said:


> What did you finally decide on?


Mine should be on the way from TN to the shop now. I hope to have it built up by mid month with Record.
Thanks for your input.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

*Congrats!*

I know you'll love it. It's a great ride. 
Mine is a mix of Ultegra and Dura-Ace. I know I probably could have gotten full Dura-Ace with a cheaper frame but the Proteus is such a cool bike! It has that bling factor! lol
I wanted something that not only rides nice but looks hot. Let me know how it goes.


----------

